# looking for housing & pre school for 3 year old



## fredmariahk (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi,

We are moving to HK from Shanghai in a couple of months and wondering if anyone has any ideas with residential areas that are kids friendly (3 year old & a baby), close to pre-school/nurseries, accessibility to supermarkets/public transportation and mixed expat community? our budget is around HK30K. Do appreciate any input/info.


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Iluv.hk - Hong Kong's Best Guides | Schools for info on schools.

a good area to look at wld be either Discovery Bay, Tung Chung, or Gold Coast. they seem to be the most popular places for mixed expat communities, ease of all utilities, like public transport, schools, supermarkets etc.

I personally live in tung chung, as it is away from the crazy of hong kong, but close enough to get there if i want it


----------

